# cardinal tetras and neon tetras



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

does anyone know where there are cheap cardinal tetras or neon tetras for sale? around the *markham* area.

what is the price you've seen and where did you see it?

thanks for the help


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I got 10 from Franks a year ago.. they were tiny... Now they are about full size and I still have 8 .. 2 deaths not bad for a dollar each..  

He isn't getting more till September though..

*edit* i got cardinals from him...


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

wow a dollar a piece?? 

can anyone confirm when a new shipment will come or whether he has some in stock??

thanks!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i dont think their a dollar anymore though lol, but hes a nice guy and could probably give you a good price.
are you looking for large ones? im planning on remodelling one of my tanks and i have 12 large neons and 12 medium sized cardinals. i am planning on selling the neons to make more room for more exotic corys so if you are interested please send me a pm 
the neons average around a inch+
-lin


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I think he has some balck neons last time I went. Definitely saw some rasboras and white clouds . oh and he recently got some conga tetras!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

how much were his rasboras?

im looking for something small... either small cardinals or maybe harlequin rasboras... small cardinals would still be my top choice.

if anyone happens to be at Franks pls help me check the prices or help me ask the dude

thanks a lot


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

has anyone gone to Franks lately?

any updates on their cardinal tetras or rasboras? prices? availability?

thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

rasboras are a buck something (red chilies, mosquitos, axels - more expensive, harlequins, etcetc), and they had some tetras, they had some nice green neons, - no red in them just blackish green with blue.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> does anyone know where there are cheap cardinal tetras or neon tetras for sale? around the *markham* area.
> 
> what is the price you've seen and where did you see it?
> 
> thanks for the help


I have 5 healthy black neon tetras you can have for free!

Pm me


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucky's has neons fire a bucka pop


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

Neon Tetra - $1 each at Lucky;s

Cardinal Tetra - 3 for $2.99 at Big Al's Scarborough

picked some up, what a deal. i think they still have about 30 in the tank?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> Neon Tetra - $1 each at Lucky;s
> 
> Cardinal Tetra - 3 for $2.99 at Big Al's Scarborough
> 
> picked some up, what a deal. i think they still have about 30 in the tank?


both for $1 each?! that's amazing!

i saw the $1 ones at lucky's, but ive never purchased from them before so i'm not sure if i need to QT the fish; i never QT fish from frank's because they've always been good, but the petsmart fish gave me ich :/


----------

